# Wanted AQI terrorists surrender to avoid inevitable capture by Iraqi SOF



## Ravage (Jul 23, 2008)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/July/080723-04.html

BALAD, Iraq (Courtesy of CJSOTF-AP Public Affairs, July 23, 2008) – Al-Qaeda in Iraq leaders are feeling the pressure to surrender as a result of increased operations for their arrest and invasions of their safe havens by Iraqi Special Operations Forces.  Since the beginning of July, three separate suspected terrorists on the Government of Iraq’s wanted list turned themselves in to Iraqi or Coalition forces.  

On July 5, an emir of the Sinjar area Islamic State of Iraq, a front organization for AQI, turned himself in for reconciliation to the Iraqi Army in al Kisik, approximately 43 kilometers west of Mosul.  According to reports, the man believed he would receive leniency if he surrendered to the local authorities rather than face capture by ISOF or Coalition forces.  The suspect is reportedly involved in terrorist and foreign fighter facilitation and leadership over rocket and improvised explosive device cells. He is believed to have turned himself in following the capture of a direct subordinate cell leader in a recent ISOF operation. 

On July 18 in Rutbah, an AQI emir of the Rutbah region turned himself in to Coalition forces. The terrorist is known for foreign fighter, weapon and narcotic facilitation. He is said to be well connected to AQI networks in various regions and finances insurgent groups coming into Iraq. He is also associated with another AQI emir in the area who is reportedly responsible for executing members of the Iraqi government and security forces, smuggling, hijacking, and carjacking. 

On July19, another suspected terrorist cell leader surrendered to U.S. Special Forces in Sinjar, approximately 114 kilometers west of Mosul, following an operation for his capture at his home two days prior. The man is said to have told authorities that he felt pressured to turn himself in as he watched the operation from a nearby location.  He is reportedly immediately subordinate to the ISI emir who turned himself in on July 5 and related to a Syrian-based financier for ISI and AQI.
The surrender of these AQI members indicate that even the terrorists know that ISOF will relentlessly pursue terrorists and disrupt their activities while upholding the Rule of Law.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 23, 2008)

And this isn't being sung by the media why?  

Good read.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 23, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> And this isn't being sung by the media why?



Yeah inquiring minds want to know


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2008)

Good news doesn't sell, folks. Americans can't be troubled with good news.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Jul 23, 2008)

He knew Barack Obama was coming, but couldn't bake a cake...so he surrendered.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 24, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> He knew Barack Obama was coming, but couldn't bake a cake...so he surrendered.



rep points for that one!

LL


----------

